# Plumbing companys



## johnny22708 (Feb 3, 2012)

Whats up with these companys hiring non-licensed guys to catch calls. Here in GA you can get away with anything. The good thing is that these guys always create work for the real plumbers to fix there screw ups. Is it like this in any other state.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Fine line. Having the gubment usually does nothing for the industry except create dollars for them. Rarely with licensing or code enforcement keep the hacks away. 

Obviously, that opens the door for folks to keep things on the cheap. You get what you pay for.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i read on another forum, where the "going rate"...was $15-1600 to replace a 50 gallon electric hot water heater. i'm fully aware of what it costs to operate a business, profit/overhead...all that sheet...but a product that sells retail for $5-$600...i'd go to craigslist too before i'd give somebody a grand in labor to change out my hot water heater unless there was a WHOLE bunch of unknowns...my house? pull the wires, unscrew the dilectric unions, handcart old one out, new one in...i KNOW there are scenarios where it's not this easy...but any home that's 20 yrs older or newer...can't believe it's too tough. were it in a crawl space, buried behind a bunch of crap, existing crap plumbing...that's a dif story..and i'm not beating up on you guys either, trust me.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

A water heater from $5-$600??? I have never seen a water heater for less than $300. You can also spend a lot more than $600 just for the unit. The high efficiency PV units cost over $1200. Not to mention the thermal expansion tank, copper, unions, shut off, and any necessary modifications to the gas line or vent. 

We charge about $900 to install a standard 50 gal bradford white water heater. This also includes removing and hauling off the old unit.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

kcremodeling said:


> A water heater from $5-$600??? I have never seen a water heater for less than $300.


You must not get out much. :laughing:

I think Day is pretty close on the _average_ price, though obviously there are more expensive units available. Keeping in mind that most water heater replacements are pretty much like for like, easily done in under an hour, I'd see a $900 labor charge as a complete ripoff. :no:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

kcremodeling said:


> A water heater from $5-$600??? I have never seen a water heater for less than $300. You can also spend a lot more than $600 just for the unit. The high efficiency PV units cost over $1200. Not to mention the thermal expansion tank, copper, unions, shut off, and any necessary modifications to the gas line or vent.
> 
> We charge about $900 to install a standard 50 gal bradford white water heater. This also includes removing and hauling off the old unit.





Tinstaafl said:


> You must not get out much. :laughing:
> 
> I think Day is pretty close on the _average_ price, though obviously there are more expensive units available. Keeping in mind that most water heater replacements are pretty much like for like, easily done in under an hour, I'd see a $900 labor charge as a complete ripoff. :no:


I agree with tin on this. 

If you go to a plumbing supply house instead of a box store. A middle of the road 50gal natural gas water heater is 3-4 hundred. A direct vent top of the line is 6-7.

Hell we just got a tankless richmond rated at 9gpm for 600 and it's a direct pvc vent. That same unit at menards was 985. Plumber was 275 to take out the 50gal and install the tankless.

Cole


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I am in the middle of the whole scenario, but keep in mind that when a plumber does the complete install it includes going getting the new water heater, removing the old water heater, and most importantly Warranting the water heater........MOst plumbers will install whatever fixtures you have, but will not warranty them.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i make a killing on water heaters and dont feel bad about it at all...im a pro with a license and insurance...work less charge more

ive been getting out of box water heaters for a deep discount and still charge for the full price...i dont care im in it to win it, and guess what they still refer me to others.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

rex said:


> i make a killing on water heaters and dont feel bad about it at all...im a pro with a license and insurance...work less charge more


If you can get a grand for a *basic, simple* water heater install, that's great... I have no problem with that. 

It is quite a large price however, so you cant get upset and cry, "hacks!" if sally homeowner goes elsewhere and gets it done for $300/labor. 

I wouldnt pay a grand either for a rather quick, straightforward project. 

Naturally, difficult locations, circumstances will call for higher charges.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Fine line. Having the gubment usually does nothing for the industry except create dollars for them. Rarely with licensing or code enforcement keep the hacks away.
> 
> Obviously, that opens the door for folks to keep things on the cheap. You get what you pay for.


Gotta disagree with that take Agnus:
I remember when I began in the trade. I knew very little and was thrown in the fire. Worked for one of the big guys, and they really did not do much in regards to training. They charged high dollar, especially for a rookie to do the work.

Just because an outfit is a big one, that does not mean all the guys are top techs, it simply doesn't work out that way. "You get what you pay for"... sometimes:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> i make a killing on water heaters and dont feel bad about it at all...im a pro with a license and insurance...work less charge more
> 
> ive been getting out of box water heaters for a deep discount and still charge for the full price...i dont care im in it to win it, and guess what they still refer me to others.


I'm all for making profit but selling open box product as new is criminal.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 15, 2010)

johnny22708 said:


> Whats up with these companys hiring non-licensed guys to catch calls. Here in GA you can get away with anything. The good thing is that these guys always create work for the real plumbers to fix there screw ups. Is it like this in any other state.:laughing:










Here in Florida, a license is only required, by law, for the owner or qualifier of a company. The licensed plumber could have (100) un-licensed guys working there doing plumbing jobs. Just look at some of the franchise companies, like RR......:whistling


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Splinter said:


> If you can get a grand for a *basic, simple* water heater install, that's great... I have no problem with that.
> 
> It is quite a large price however, so you cant get upset and cry, "hacks!" if sally homeowner goes elsewhere and gets it done for $300/labor.
> 
> ...


i dont care if others do it cheaper, as i got better things to do than heaters, but when i get a call, i give a price and if they accept it, i do it.

i also do it right, new ball valve, dielectrics, pan, thermo tank, sweep the floor lay drop cloths file warranty paper work...






Inner10 said:


> I'm all for making profit but selling open box product as new is criminal.


:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

flashheatingand said:


> Just because an outfit is a big one, that does not mean all the guys are top techs, it simply doesn't work out that way. "You get what you pay for"... sometimes:whistling


Completely agree. It was a blanket statement. 
Outta 10 high quote jobs, you should get what you pay for a majority of the time.
Outta 10 low ballers, you should get what you pay for a majority of the time.

Call me Agnus again, and we'll be internet break dance fighting, ya dig?


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

You might have a problem in that state. I knew one "plumber" here in Michigan. He told me he did a lot of work in Atlanta. I didn't ask why, but he said he did phone interviews with guys to see if they knew their "stuff". 
Didn't sound right to me. He's shady anyway. 
Well it sucks because you probably get underbid a lot. But you probably get some big goof ups to reapair too.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

onthelevel said:


> You might have a problem in that state. I knew one "plumber" here in Michigan. He told me he did a lot of work in Atlanta. I didn't ask why, but he said he did phone interviews with guys to see if they knew their "stuff".
> Didn't sound right to me. He's shady anyway.
> Well it sucks because you probably get underbid a lot. But you probably get some big goof ups to reapair too.




Was it Pipe Inc?


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> I agree with tin on this.
> 
> If you go to a plumbing supply house instead of a box store. A middle of the road 50gal natural gas water heater is 3-4 hundred. A direct vent top of the line is 6-7.
> 
> ...


The ONLY water heater I will install and warranty is Bradford White. I have my price list for 2012 right in front of me. This is my cost before tax... 

40 Gal TTW Bradford White $1055
50 Gal TTW Bradford White $1150

50 Gal Bradford White 4" Flue $600
50 Gal Bradford White 3" $380

This does not include thermal expansion, copper, vent, or any other materials. 

Installing a water heater is a lot like any other home improvement project. There is no such thing as a standard install price. There are too many variations in the products, materials, and individual circumstances.


----------



## Kaw (Jan 28, 2012)

Did you have any problems with brad white gas controls last year? I has to replace half dozen. Honey well screwed the pooch on that one


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

mrcharles said:


> Was it Pipe Inc?


Never asked for the companys name. but I'll tell u his last name is Parker. 
Don't understand how he hires plumbers over the phone. Without seeing any of their work. 
Sounds like trouble to down there to me. Or job security.


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

Kaw said:


> Did you have any problems with brad white gas controls last year? I has to replace half dozen. Honey well screwed the pooch on that one


Are u talking about the new ones that have the blinking light system? Honeywell makes them for a few companies I believe


----------

